# the strangeness of amazon



## PeterT (Jun 2, 2017)

My 20 year old hot melt glue gun finally crapped out. So many no-names to choose from, but I suspect the usual roulette wheel of quality based on user reviews.

Here is one from a known tool name, but 75$ ouch
https://www.amazon.ca/Bosch-PKP-Pro...TF8&qid=1496382009&sr=8-1&keywords=bosch+glue

Or.... exact same model $26 + 5$ shipping. Hmmm...
https://www.amazon.ca/Bosch-PKP-Pro...f=aag_m_pw_dp?_encoding=UTF8&m=A3JS40B8ZOGLC3

Actually I got it for 19$ & free shipping. WTF? I cant even ship the box across town for that. Now if
a) its a BOTSCH not a Bosch
b) I get a 45$ courier post-rectal bill in the mail
c) fails to get delivered (which has happened before but got refunded)
...then that'll teach me. But so far looks to be the all-in cost. I'll keep you posted. Now if you order one & get burned, don't blame me, haha!

Bosch angle grinder for 27$ + 5$ shipping. Crazy.
https://www.amazon.ca/Bosch-1375A-2...f=aag_m_pw_dp?_encoding=UTF8&m=A3JS40B8ZOGLC3


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 2, 2017)

PeterT said:


> Actually I got it for 19$ & free shipping. WTF? I cant even ship the box across town for that. Now if
> a) its a BOTSCH not a Bosch
> b) *I get a 45$ courier post-rectal bill in the mail*
> c) fails to get delivered (which has happened before but got refunded)
> ...



Baaa haaaa haaaa.....post-rectal bill. I've had those before. Turn your head to the right and cough. I know the feeling.


----------

